# Gun Camera Review - Good News/Bad News



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey guys, I picked up a Contour Roam camera, on sale from Daniel Defense, a good discount, since it includes the rail mounting accessory. I gave it a work out, with mixed results, on a shotgun, pistol and on a M4 with rail system. Here are the results:
*
Gun Camera Review
*
*Question for ya'll:*
Do you, or have you, used a gun camera? If so, which one, and how have you found it useful to you? Etc. Care to share any videos?

Thanks.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

No experience with them, but at least we know it can take a fall. Just out of curiosity what did it cost you?


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

$130. The heck of it is, is that the problem is with the mount Contour sells. Another company makes one that is far superior and that was/is the source of the problem, so...I have get one of those. Live and learn.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks...


----------

